# Shipping toolbox?



## 02737640

Just wondering how I would ship my toolbox over from the uk to Sydney and how much this would cost. Toolbox weight is between 150 - 200 kilo


----------



## cwelsh77

hi 
For the price of shipping you could buy a whole new set of tools out here shipping would at least be 600 dollars but if your in pounds its probably not to bad


----------



## Andrews

Shipping of toolbox need a proper packing to be safe in one area and arrive safely.


----------

